# First paludarium



## Lizardnewbie (Oct 16, 2017)

So firstly hello. I'm completely new to keeping vivariums, paludariums or anything reptile related.. I've been an avid fish keeper for about 15 years I've kept 8ft tanks with big monster cichlids and predators to fully sps dominated reef systems and everything in between. Recently shut down and sold all my fishy equipment to move house and I think I've caught the paludarium bug. I spend most my evenings just watching YouTube videos and I'm just fascinated by them. My first viv is arriving tomorrow it's the exo terra 90x45x45 with matching cabinet. And that's as far as my experience goes so far. I'd really like to have a set up with land and a water section for fish. What other equipment and stuff would I need? All advice and criticism welcomes.. Tia


----------



## Lizardnewbie (Oct 16, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YeczX99Ho3k really something like this would be what in aiming for but think it may be a tad optimistic


----------



## matthewgood6911 (May 12, 2017)

Wow I don't think you will find many people who have taken on a project that size. But your best bet is keep watching YouTube video gathering ideas until you know what you want.
Just make sure all the wood joints are properly sealed, any aquarium sealant should do.
You might want to use expanding foam to model terrain, making the viv lighter and helps secure rocks, logs ect.
For the fish tank part I would wall it off separate with a few acrylic pieces and seal it up. Just think it would be easier to manage that's all.

I don't know if you plan on putting anything other than fish in there but if so you would have to look at their requirements.
But please keep posting your progress I would be very interested to see how it comes along.


Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Lizardnewbie (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey thanks for the reply. I can picture exactly what I want it's just putting it together that will be hard and I need to learn alot. I have a few large rocks and a nice piece of wood which I want to use for the foundation of the land area. The plan is to attach them with aquarium silicone then use expanding foam to cover the gaps. Hopefully this will make it watertight. I'm not sure what to use behind the rocks underneath the soil? I think I'm just going to use the exo terra background until I've played around with expanding foam more and I'm more confident with build a background although I love the look of the plants growing out of it. Which cannot be achieved with the standard exo terra background


----------



## Lizardnewbie (Oct 16, 2017)

http://www.vivariumworks.com/foam_silicone_peat_tutorial.html

I think I am going to try and replicate something very similar to the pictures in this tutorial. When using the expanding foam do you just completely fill every gap around the rock. So it will just be a solid lump of foam? I'm confused and will the foam expand and crack the vivarium glass?


----------



## matthewgood6911 (May 12, 2017)

Lizardnewbie said:


> http://www.vivariumworks.com/foam_silicone_peat_tutorial.html
> 
> I think I am going to try and replicate something very similar to the pictures in this tutorial. When using the expanding foam do you just completely fill every gap around the rock. So it will just be a solid lump of foam? I'm confused and will the foam expand and crack the vivarium glass?


Yeah so I would lie the viv down on its back or whatever is easier and place the big rocks where you want them. Then where you want the terrain/background just fill it with foam although not too thick in one go. You might have to apply multiple layers if you need it thicker you can cut bits off with a knife after so doesn't matter it you put more than needed. Whilst spraying the foam you can push in plant pots whatever else. After its set you can cut it into shape. That's when you can apply the silicon, just rub it over the surface of the foam then chuck a bucket of Coco fibre or whatever you want over it and it should stick.
Make sure you use non toxic foam.
Also you aren't at risk of breaking glass, just do it layers if you are worried about getting foam in-between glass panels.

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------

